# how to find if any Torrent have local seeders?



## ankush28 (Sep 28, 2014)

I have one file to download (~1GB in size) How can I find if it has any local seeders?
It helps a lot (boosts speed by 16-20MBps in many cases)


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 28, 2014)

I think you can't manually find it. Your client does it for you.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> I have one file to download (~1GB in size) How can I find if it has any local seeders?
> It helps a lot (boosts speed by 16-20MBps in many cases)



Umm.. just start the torrent and wait for a minute to see whether local peers is available for it? If not, simply delete Torrent + Data? Works for me everytime.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 29, 2014)

^^ Seems like only solution.

While researching on this topic I found something intresting (Maybe I am late). *BTCACHE -* Its progam used by ISPs to cache torrents, YT videos and other softwares. I think all ISPs should start using it. Btcache gives 20-30Mbps speed easily. Damm this is what we need in country with 1.7Mbps avg speed.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 30, 2014)

^Well, torcache is already there. Just visit torbox.net to check if your ISP supports torrent caching or not.

I get 3.2-3.6MB/s DL speed while downloading _any_ torrent from there, irrespective of seeders, at least till now.


----------

